# Non-Mantis related hobbies



## Graceface (Nov 9, 2018)

We all love mantids, but what else do you love to do? Yes, yes, I'm sure we all work and/or go to school, but what do you enjoy doing outside of the things we all *have* to do?

I like to bake; mostly sweet stuff like cake and cookies, but I also love bread and make some pretty tasty cheesy bread. Video games also take too much of my free time. Currently, I'm immersed in Red Dead Redemption 2 on PS4. Any time I have left is spent hanging out with my 2 ragdoll cats, and watching the occasional movie

What do you like to do with your non-mantis related free time?


----------



## Synapze (Nov 9, 2018)

Playing with my pups, making terrariums, gardening, playing video games...  obsessed with AVP and Call of Duty. I also design voodoo dolls for Damn Ugly Dolls, and I enjoy astronomy using a specialized telescope for solar and lunar observation. 

I've been a speed reader since I was young, so of course I like to read and probably consume way too much information for my own good. Now, 90% of what I read is about mantids.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 9, 2018)

I have no work, (crappy health)I have enough time for hobbies  

I love to read in my bed before sleeping and that is mostly science fiction and horror. When we are on vacation hubby and I spend a lot of time with reading.

I play a few games: WOW and Guild wars 2. I like coloring. (adult coloring books) brainless and relaxing. Too bad I haven't found any  coloring books with mantids/insects.

I need really to practise keyboard playing again. I want to learn to play it. I want to learn to play my favorite songs


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 9, 2018)

So I love to make cold proccess soap, lip balm making, baking (vegan), sewing, crocheting, gardening, playing with my dog, swimming (summer) in our pond, cooking (vegan), church... Lots of hobbies!!


----------



## Nicole (Nov 10, 2018)

Great idea for a topic, love learning more about everyone! Other than mantids I compete in conformation and obedience with my Doberman and love working out at the gym or outside.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 10, 2018)

I love math and science, and I am also a speed reader. I hate it sometimes because I never have enough books to satisfy me! I also like helping out at my church and (sometimes) babysitting.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface (Nov 10, 2018)

@Synapze Which COD do you play? Do you play PC or console? I'm a bit behind on COD games, but I liked WW2. I'm addicted to Battlefield and play more that that than I do COD. 

@Little Mantis I love scifi! What authors do you enjoy? My faves are Philip K , Michael Crichton, and Arthur C Clarke. I used to play Guitar, but haven't played much in the last 2 years. It's fun to be able to play along to songs you love. I should get back into guitar. Too many hobbies!

@Prayingmantisqueen I take it you are a vegan?  Making lip balm has always interested me, but I haven't tried. Is it difficult? Oh, and here's a joke for you...Do you know what vegan zombies eat? GRAINS!!!

@Nicole Doberman are such great dogs! We used to have one and he was awesome. Is yours a male or female? 

@MantisGirl13 What kind of books do you like the most? 

It's fun reading about and learning about everyone!


----------



## Synapze (Nov 10, 2018)

Graceface said:


> Which﻿﻿ COD do you play? Do you play PC or console? I'm a bit behind on COD games, but I liked WW2. I'm addicted to Battlefield and play more that that than I do COD. ﻿


COD Modern Warfare for PS3. I had to curb my game time for a while... it was becoming too addictive.


----------



## Graceface (Nov 10, 2018)

Synapze said:


> COD Modern Warfare for PS3. I had to curb my game time for a while... it was becoming too addictive.


Yes, same here. I played WAY too much Battlefield! I took a break for a few years and now I limit my gaming time so I don't get out of control again lol


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 10, 2018)

I like to read whatever I get my hands on. I have an advanced reading level, and I can easily read books for a 15 or 16 year old teen, but most books that are of a 15 year old's reading level are not appropriate for me, a 13 year old.    

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 10, 2018)

@GracefaceI don't have a favo autor. I read it because of the stories. I have a lot of books at home, I have read them all at least 1x, some more times.  Hubby is complaining I have too much books Good to see that here are more ppl who are reading books.

Cool that you play guitar. You should do it again  I am still on beginner level so I have still a lot to learn about playing keyboard. I hope i can find energy to pratctise more. Too bad we are living too far from each other or we could have played together

@MantisGirl13What do you mean with a speed reader? Good you read a lot. Not many young ppl love to read books sadly enough.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 10, 2018)

@Little Mantis It means I read very fast. I can finish a book that is 4 cm thick in an hour or less.

- MntisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 10, 2018)

I am a bassist. I haven't played in a band for several years but I occasionally have a little jam with guitarist friends, or along to whatever music I feel like putting on.

My sons are 7 and 6 yo so they keep me busy. My wife loves putting on music videos and having little dance-a-thons... usually after a few drinks.

I love listening to audiobooks. I'm on a serious Stephen King kick last couple of years, but also follow serialized audiobook fiction via podcasts.

And of course, when Game of Thrones is on ...


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 10, 2018)

@Graceface

I am vegan yes. But we do eat honey and I played the vegetarian a couple times last week on vacation. The only "animal" I eat is animal crackers! Ha ha

Lip balm is soo easy as well as soap. I have a few of Xmas orders for soap and lipbalm. I make Orange, Tangerine, Peppermint, and Grapefruit for lip balm and for Xmas soap it will be Lavender, Peppermint, and Oats and Honey scents. Will be making batches soon if anyone wants it get in on them

Also @MantisGirl13 and @Little Mantis I am a speed reader too. Mostly Christian storybook and bible and devotionals, biographies, and history, science (non fiction, animals etc..) the Dear America Series... My mom says I probably have a college level of reading but I've never been tested (of course) I read a 700 page book in about 3 days (mom and dad kept making me stop and do other stuff otherwise it would've been done sooner..!)... I  READING. Same problem here.. run out of approved books. Have read all the story type books at least 2x each (some 3-4x each).

Oh yeah, I play basic guitar too.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 11, 2018)

I think i am a fast reader too then. I read a 700 page book in acouple of days/nights (If i can't sleep)  too if I don't do something else.  

@Prayingmantisqueen and @MantisGirl13Maybe you should try Frank Peretty. Is a christian writer Most of his books is with a Christian theme. (I don't know how old you are) I read my first one when I was 13. I was reading day and night too when I liked the story and wanted to know the end



hysteresis said:


> . My wife loves putting on music videos and having little dance-a-thons... usually after a few drinks.


Cool, I see this already in my mind  

I like to read stephen King too. But I like his older stories more than his newer ones


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 11, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> @Prayingmantisqueen and @MantisGirl13Maybe you should try Frank Peretty. Is a christian writer Most of his books is with a Christian theme. (I don't know how old you are) I read my first one when I was 13. I was reading day and night too when I liked the story and wanted to know the end


Ok, I will look into it! I am 13 years old, btw.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 11, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> Cool, I see this already in my mind
> 
> I like to read stephen King too. But I like his older stories﻿ more than his newer ones


@Little Mantis The Dark Tower series ❤ and anything related ❤❤

Listening to Duma Key for my second time at the moment.


----------



## Graceface (Nov 11, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> @GracefaceI don't have a favo autor. I read it because of the stories. I have a lot of books at home, I have read them all at least 1x, some more times.  Hubby is complaining I have too much books Good to see that here are more ppl who are reading books.
> 
> Cool that you play guitar. You should do it again  I am still on beginner level so I have still a lot to learn about playing keyboard. I hope i can find energy to pratctise more. Too bad we are living too far from each other or we could have played together


Losing yourself in stories is so much fun! I have always been a fast reader, too. It can be so hard to find enough reading material, especially when you can't wait to know what happened. I have stayed up all night to finish a book many times (just one more chapter! ). 

I love guitar, I just have too many fun hobbies to do and not enough time lol. Mantises have taken a lot of my free time lately!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 11, 2018)

Graceface said:


> Losing yourself in stories is so much fun!﻿


Oh yeah, it is.  That is the fun of reading, seeing the stories happen in your mind.


----------



## Jessie (Nov 11, 2018)

Writing is a big hobby of mine. Been doing it for 10+ years. I collect jewerly that has peoples photos in them. Or things previous owners engraved on their items. To perserve their memories.

I also have a few haunted items.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 12, 2018)

@Graceface Oh that's awesome you used to have one, they are amazing dogs! My Dobe is a male- a good boy but definitely still a handful at 8 months!


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 12, 2018)

I've had tons of hobbies through out my short life. I used to be a severe video game addict around a year ago and very reluctantly got over the obsession. I hated myself for the amount I used to play. Thank god I don't play video games anymore. I used to Rubiks Cube. I could solve a cube in under 30 seconds. I love forensics. Even though I don't know much about it. I also like cellular biology. Anatomy is cool. I love math. Currently taking math that is two years above my grade level. I am an avid reader. I'm also pretty fast at reading. I keep ants. I've tried keeping termites. I keep a beta fish. I used to have a huge aquarium and actually bred some fish. I keep mealworms. I have a cat. I like playing basketball. I have an 8/10 average in layup so I'm decent. I used to be on a swim team. I play on a soccer team. I used to play some tennis. I love knee boarding. I love scuba diving. I spend a lot of time listening to music. I adore photography. I like to run early in the morning. And yeah. As you can probably tell, I have/had many hobbies. 

-Cole

edit: @MantisGirl13 what kind of books do you read? I am also about your age so I could reccomend some books to you.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 12, 2018)

@Major I like mystery and adventure mostly, but I enjoy almost all kinds of fiction and true stories. I like a lot of books.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 12, 2018)

@MantisGirl13 I think 5 Kingdoms by Brandon Mull would be a good fit. It's not a challenging read, but it's interesting.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 12, 2018)

@Major

Ok. I'll see if my library has it! Thanks!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## ohaple (Nov 13, 2018)

I like to do other DIY hobbies and gaming. For gaming I used to play COD and Halo pretty competitively. Since getting more settled into work etc, I have been playing Overwatch.

Our latest DIY hobbies have been custom knives and custom hifi speakers. Here are a couple pictures of what we made.


----------



## Graceface (Nov 13, 2018)

@ohaple okay, those are awesome! Nice work


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 13, 2018)

Nice work, You should sell  it


----------



## Rick (Nov 13, 2018)

My primary hobbies are fossil hunting and collecting skulls. 

I also like hiking, birding, herping, etc.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 13, 2018)

Is that a part of a shark jaw? Do you have dinosaur fossils too?


----------



## ohaple (Nov 13, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> Nice work, You should sell  it


I do have a little side business selling custom knife scales, but the actual metalwork and speaker design takes too much time to be profitable for me. Though you just gave me a thought; I need to make myself a set of mantis scales. I have made scales for Overwatch, Destiny, fishing, and other hobbies people have. A mantis would be great, especially in a spyderco knife to keep with the bug theme.

Those are awesome @Rick, seems like a great hobby. What are they from?


----------



## Graceface (Nov 13, 2018)

@ohaple my spyderco seems so boring now that it doesn't have a mantis on it!  

@Rick Really cool! Fossil hunting sounds like a fun pastime


----------



## ohaple (Nov 13, 2018)

Graceface said:


> @ohaple my spyderco seems so boring now that it doesn't have a mantis on it!
> 
> @Rick Really cool! Fossil hunting sounds like a fun pastime


Which one, if you don't mind me asking? I collect them. My folding knife collection is up to about 65-70, half of which are Spyderco.


----------



## Graceface (Nov 13, 2018)

ohaple said:


> Which one, if you don't mind me asking? I collect them. My folding knife collection is up to about 65-70, half of which are Spyderco.


I have an old stainless Endura 4 inch fully serrated as 'my' knife, but my husband and I own i think 4, maybe 5 Endura of varying age, blade, and grip

We own other knives, too, like a cold steel tanto and a cold steel sword


----------



## ohaple (Nov 13, 2018)

Graceface said:


> I have an old stainless Endura 4 inch fully serrated as 'my' knife, but my husband and I own i think 4, maybe 5 Endura of varying age, blade, and grip
> 
> We own other knives, too, like a cold steel tanto and a cold steel sword


All good knives. The Endura is longer than I like to use due to our local carry restrictions, but it is a great knife. The cold steel series are also well-respected though I don't have any myself.


----------



## Graceface (Nov 13, 2018)

ohaple said:


> All good knives. The Endura is longer than I like to use due to our local carry restrictions, but it is a great knife. The cold steel series are also well-respected though I don't have any myself.


I'm fortunate to live in a place where we have no carry limit, so I say bigger is better  My husband always wanted a sword, so I bought him a cold steel Katana for Christmas last year. He hasn't used it to cut anything, but I've seen videos of them in use and they are pretty sharp! Its the family zombie apocalypse defense weapon, lol! I love Spyderco personally; they are my favorite knife company


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 13, 2018)

Those are some cool hobbies! @ohaple Those knives are beautiful! @Rick That is neat that you collect fossils!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Rick (Nov 14, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> Is that a part of a shark jaw? Do you have dinosaur fossils too?


It's a mastodon tooth. I do have a couple dino fossils. They are not common here.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 14, 2018)

@RickCool. can you show a dino fossil too?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 14, 2018)

Graceface said:


> my spyderco seems so boring now that it doesn't have a mantis on it!


A knife with a mantis on it is cool. I have only a boring brandless pocket knife.


----------



## agent A (Nov 16, 2018)

i rear leps and amphibians and i love growing plants, particularly orchids. i also love baking, playing with dogs, watching vulgar or horror shows/movies (shameless, criminal minds, any outbreak movie, law and order, american dad, south park, paradise pd, etc), and plant tissue culture


----------



## Rick (Nov 19, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> @RickCool. can you show a dino fossil too?


Sure. Here is a Tyranosaurid tooth. Exact species is unknown as it is still unclear which theropod dinosaurs lived on the east coast.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 19, 2018)

@Rick   That is a nice find.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 19, 2018)

@Rick That is really cool!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface (Apr 16, 2019)

I've been trying to get back into working on my art more. One of my hobbies is making characters out of champagne corks. I started an Instagram to showcase my work. Click this LINK to see some of my characters


----------



## mantisfan101 (Apr 16, 2019)

I love caring for other invertebrates, fishing, and origami. My personal favorite fish to catch are green sunfish and bass(duh). Green sunfish will go for literally almost anything while bass are really just fun to catch in general and always rewarding when you reel a big one in. Origami’s awesome and also involves a lot of thought, especially the more complex models. I’m currently trying to find out how to fold Robert J. Lang’s scorpion; I bought one of his books but it’s insanely difficult.


----------



## Graceface (Apr 16, 2019)

mantisfan101 said:


> I love caring for other invertebrates, fishing, and origami. My personal favorite fish to catch are green sunfish and bass(duh). Green sunfish will go for literally almost anything while bass are really just fun to catch in general and always rewarding when you reel a big one in. Origami’s awesome and also involves a lot of thought, especially the more complex models. I’m currently trying to find out how to fold Robert J. Lang’s scorpion; I bought one of his books but it’s insanely difficult.


I do origami, too! Or rather, I was really into it about 10-15 years ago! If you get stuck on a particularly difficult model, I find it helps to take a break and come back to it. Some of Robert Lang's models are crazy complicated. It is so rewarding when you get it right


----------



## PlayingMantis (Apr 16, 2019)

I grow plants, namely, orchid plants. I'd say plants are my main hobby and mantises are only secondary. A couple years back, things were completely the opposite. I guess it's because life is busier now and plants require less time and care than mantises. Not to say I don't love my bug babies !


----------



## River Dane (Apr 17, 2019)

I always wanted to grow orchids, but I keep losing them  

I used to grow carnivorous plants, but I made the mistake of ignoring them after getting into mantids, and California summer took them away. I might get some more this year though. I also like drawing. I used to only draw animals, but now I can only draw people (poorly! )


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 17, 2019)

Graceface said:


> I've been trying to get back into working on my art more. One of my hobbies is making characters out of champagne corks. I started an Instagram to showcase my work. Click this LINK to see some of my characters


Cool I like it


----------



## twolfe (Apr 18, 2019)

My favorite thing to do is wildlife photographing. I spent a lot of time walking in the woods and sitting in a blind waiting for critters. I also enjoy traveling. I’ll be going back to some of my favorite places this year...Theodore Roosevelt National  Park, Rocky Mountain National park, and Grand Teton National Park. 

At the moment I have two Asian box turtles and five rabbits. I kept mantids for seven years but don’t have any right now and am back to keeping butterflies and moths.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 18, 2019)

twolfe said:


> My favorite thing to do is wildlife photographing. I spent a lot of time walking in the woods and sitting in a blind waiting for critters.


Post some of the pics you have taken! I have seen some of your photographs, and they are very good! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## mantisfan101 (Apr 18, 2019)

Graceface said:


> I do origami, too! Or rather, I was really into it about 10-15 years ago! If you get stuck on a particularly difficult model, I find it helps to take a break and come back to it. Some of Robert Lang's models are crazy complicated. It is so rewarding when you get it right


It’s all fun and games until you’re halfway done with manuel sirgo’s stick insect when the thing just tears into two pieces. Manuel Sirgo makes really nice designs but for the insects he packs a lot of paper into their limbs and whatnot so you have to use a thin but very durable paper. I’ve tried tissue foil with horrible results but really thin tracing paper seems to work. Wet folding also helps but if you mess with the paper while it hasn’t dried yet, you’re just asking for disaster.


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 20, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Post some of the pics you have taken! I have seen some of your photographs, and they are very good!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


There's this:

https://www.tammywolfephotography.com

@twolfe your photos are incredible. Your mantid photos, wow. That R. stalli photo. It looks so red. Are those what folk call "red devils"? How does one get that colour? 

Lighthouse photos are wild too! You must use a drone!


----------



## hcarlton (Apr 20, 2019)

Non-mantis hobbies: raising reptiles and herping (seeking out wild reptiles and amphibians), growing carnivorous plants (and cataloging files of them all), sketch/paintings, fanfic writing, fishing, camping...also origami and other crafts when I feel like it (origami used to be all I did in school to help control my tic disorder while in class)....


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 20, 2019)

hcarlton said:


> Non-mantis hobbies: raising reptiles and herping (seeking out wild reptiles and amphibians), growing carnivorous plants (and cataloging files of them all), sketch/paintings, fanfic writing, fishing, camping...also origami and other crafts when I feel like it (origami used to be all I did in school to help control my tic disorder while in class)....


Where do you like to go camping? I love camping.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hcarlton (Apr 22, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Where do you like to go camping? I love camping.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Just about anywhere, though preferably near some sort of water (rivers, lakes, etc.). Beyond that it doesn't matter much; I live by the mountains, on the plains, travel to further places occasionally (like Big Bend National Park)....


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 22, 2019)

hcarlton said:


> Just about anywhere, though preferably near some sort of water (rivers, lakes, etc.). Beyond that it doesn't matter much; I live by the mountains, on the plains, travel to further places occasionally (like Big Bend National Park)....


Cool! My family is going to Shenandoah National Park in two weeks. I am looking forward to hiking there.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 22, 2019)

Nice, I am going to camp in the summer. I don't know where we are going yet. We prefer some lakes/ rivers nearby too because of our dog. He likes swimming and if it is warm he can cool down in the water.


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm bored and waiting for work to be over, so I'll talk about myself a little bit.

Over the past two and a half years I have become a huge Jeep Wrangler enthusiast. I have a 2009 Jeep Wrangler that is my baby. I mostly take it up into the mountains here in Colorado, but I also love going into the desert and into Moab, Utah--if you don't know what/where Moab is, drop what your doing and google it (its more interesting than reading about myself). I have had a somewhat tumultuous past couple of years, and off-roading has now become a form of therapy for me. I bought my own Jeep and I have done 90% of all upgrades and maintenance to it (so, so many upgrades)--before that I had very little knowledge about automobiles. 

I have also recently gotten back into photography, as you may have noticed in the Mantid Photos section. I am really into landscape and macro photography. I got into it around 2004-05 but about a year after I got my camera I dropped it and it never took pictures the same. After that happened I got out of the hobby for about a decade. About two months ago I bought a decent DSLR and have been into photography now more than ever. I have a new "real" macro lens coming in the mail sometime this week, so keep an eye out for better mantis pictures from me!

I am a pretty big nerd when it comes to computers and technology, and its how I make a living. I have built all of my computers since I was in high school (20 years ago). Tablets, phones, desktops, laptops, you name it, I've had at least one and have probably tore it apart and put it back together. I still keep up-to-date on the latest new tech, as well as incessantly hunt around for tech deals and sales.

I have had a 3d printer for three years now (which I also tore apart and put back together multiple times...damn thing). I have been playing around with modeling (CAD) and its seriously one of the most rewarding things for me to be able to design and print something functional, although most of my prints are knick knacks and toys that other people have modeled. 

I am a proficient welder and love metalworking and fabrication. I went back to college a couple years ago and really dived deep into it--its my current fall-back should something happen with IT work, but every now and then I'll fire up the ol welder and stick metal together just because its fun.

Been playing guitar for over half my life and I currently own three guitars. I never play outside of my office, but its something I try to keep up on.

I have a little teardrop camper that my jeep pulls around. Our last big trip was to Yellowstone last late summer/early fall, but usually we just load up the pooch and high-tail it up into the mountains for the weekend.

Thats all the 'other' hobbies I have....for now, aside from mantises of course!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 2, 2019)

You have a lot of other hobbies! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## twolfe (May 8, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> There's this:
> 
> https://www.tammywolfephotography.com
> 
> ...


Thank you. It’s been so long since I took that photo of that mantis. I really don’t remember. 

I used to do aerial photography. I would charter a plane and hire a pilot. That was back when I worked in IT. Nowadays I mostly do wildlife photography.


----------



## hysteresis (May 8, 2019)

Well cool. Just amazing.


----------



## Viking (May 31, 2019)

This is a complicated topic. I love reading but do not do as I used. I have read over 800 books. I lost count decades ago. I like Science fiction and Fantasy. I find it interesting when I read the book and see the movie made later. I have hundreds of book in my collection. My niece could not understand why you buy that many books. I think she has never finished reading a single book after 5th grade. I bought several books in the last couple of months.

I have a large collection of tropical fish. I especially love Corydoras. I have livebearers, tetras, plecos, cichlids, and many others. I grow lots of differens plants in those tanks. The hoops to jump to spawn some of these species make most mantises look like child's play. I also do many inverts like crayfish and shrimp.

I am very excited because my Xenopus borealis spawned last weekend. The tadpoles are growing rapidly. These are cousins of African clawed frogs. I am trying to encourage some Dwarf African frogs to spawn. I hear them call. It is like a musical chime. I am raising some tadpoles of E. anthonyi "Santa Isabella" which are in the poison dart frog group.. They are growing hind legs. I have other amphibians aoxolotls, Southern Crested Newts, and Spanish Ribbed newts.

I recently bought a small group of Arizona Bark scorpions.

A few years ago , I converted an old cattle into a pond. I use to grow water lilies. Also in is a source of Daphnia to feed some of my critters. It is 3000 gallons and 2.5 feet deep.

There is more but I am getting tire of writing.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 31, 2019)

@Viking That's quite a lot! I also love reading, and I hate that I'm a fast reader because a book that would take someone at least a week to read takes me maybe two hours.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Foxhill (May 31, 2019)

My main interest in life these days is the horticulture where I spent 3 yrs training at college and I did try to make a business out of but mostly i do it as a hobby. I was taught how to grow tropicals indoors using hydroponics which started my interest in the subject and pushed me to acquire an allotment which I rented from the council for about 8 years. I grew all types of vegetables and flowers in poly tunnels and outdoors and found it very rewarding, plus the free food  and flower displays. My passion is Orchids and I love Bonsai. My Brassia rex (Spider Orchid) is probably my prize specimen when it flowers. Ive been trying to combine the 2 and with the Mantid husbandry the scope for creativity using plants and terrariums is huge.

I did the skateboarding for 20 years which provided me with great times and friends and was an excuse to travel the world which I have done. Unfortunately Ive got too old and my knees hurt lol.

I am now on to my 4th scooter which I love and after having 2 Vespas I downgraded the Vespa badge for a Chinese Suzuki copy which isnt iconic but god it flies. Ive got another since then and theres quite a lot to be said for them.

I love music especially Jazz and the history of the Blues and I practice my harmonica playing much to the annoyance of my neighbour. Drum and Bass/Jungle is my passion and Ive spent a large chunk of my life making beats on the computer using Reason, Cubase and Wavelab.

Im an avid reader and I like non fiction adventure/travel/expedition books mainly although Ive enjoyed some of Phillip K Dicks SciFi tales. Ive just read Alfred Russel Wallaces 'The Malay Archipelago' which is a diary of entomology and species collection from the forests of Indonesia in 1854 -1863. Great book but not a single Mantis mention which I find strange.

In the future Id like to continue and get better and more experienced with the Mantid game and eventually I hope to be as great as some of you out there reading this. Thanks


----------



## Viking (May 31, 2019)

Mantisgirl13 There is this old fashion thing called a library card.  You could read ten books a week. I use to read on the bus going to and from school. I use to order books to read. I would often find several other books to read when I found an author I liked.

Science fiction and Mantis book recommendation.

There is an old book by Alan Dean Foster called 'Nor Crystal Tears'. It is about first contact with an alien race Thranx which look like human-sized mantis There are more books with them included. Foster has a universe of books.


----------



## yen_saw (May 31, 2019)

Keeping ant is my other hobby. Ants are bipolar of mantis, they have great social network and will not survive living by itself. I love growing a single queen into a colony. I started this hobby back in 2008. My favorite Texas ants are Texas leaf cutter ants, elongate twig ants, harvester ants and honeypot ants. In the pic is a group of recently collected Texas leaf cutter ants tending to the fungus garden.


----------



## hysteresis (May 31, 2019)

They're wide


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 31, 2019)

Viking said:


> Mantisgirl13 There is this old fashion thing called a library card﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿.  You could read ten books a week. I use to read on the bus going to and from school. I use to o﻿rder books to read. I would often find several other books to read when I found an author I liked.﻿


Oh I know! I have one, and I use it all the time! I get ebooks on my kindle fire and I'm running out of paper books in the library that I haven't read but that I'm allowed to read.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 31, 2019)

yen_saw said:


> Keeping ant is my other hobby. Ants are bipolar of mantis, they have great social network and will not survive living by itself. I love growing a single queen into a colony. I started this hobby back in 2008. My favorite Texas ants are Texas leaf cutter ants, elongate twig ants, harvester ants and honeypot ants. In the pic is a group of recently collected Texas leaf cutter ants tending to the fungus garden.
> 
> View attachment 12377


So cool!

- MantisGirl13


----------

